# Carb Cycling Diet



## danzik17 (Dec 29, 2007)

As the title said, new carb cycling diet that I'm going to start when I get back to my house in a few days.

Seemed pretty straightforward from how it was explained, but maybe I missed something that someone will catch.  For all of the protein sources, assume that they're equal to roughly 40g protein (chicken, steak, etc).  I didn't include exact amounts for a lot of things since it's supposed to be  feedback from the body for the most part.

Meal Sequence:
---------------
Monday:    Low Carb
Tuesday:   High Carb + Workout
Wednesday: No Carb
Thursday:  Low Carb + Workout
Friday:    No carb
Saturday:  High Carb + Workout
Sunday:    No Carb

No Carb Day:
---------------
Meal 1:  2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites
Meal 2:  1 Can of Tuna
Meal 3:  Whey Protein (Water)
Meal 4:  10 egg whites
Meal 5:  Chicken
Meal 6:  Steak

20g fish oil divided equally among all meals
Brocolli or Romaine lettuce at 3 of the meals

Low Carb Day:
----------------
Meal 1:  2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, and 1 medium apple
Meal 2:  1 can of tuna and 1 medium apple
Meal 3:  (Pre-Workout) Whey Protein (Water), 1 medium orange, 1/2 cup oats
Meal 4:  (Post-Workout) 10 egg whites, 1 medium apple, 1/2 cup oats
Meal 5:  Chicken and 1 medium orange
Meal 6:  Steak and 1 small apple

20g fish oil divided equally among all meals
Brocolli or Romaine lettuce at 3 of the meals

High Carb Day:
----------------
Meal 1:  2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, and 1 medium apple
Meal 2:  1 can of tuna and 1 medium apple
Meal 3:  (Pre-Workout) Whey Protein (Water), 1 medium orange, 1/2 cup oats
Meal 4:  (Post-Workout) 10 egg whites, 1 medium apple, whole grain pasta
Meal 5:  Chicken and 1 medium orange
Meal 6:  Steak and 1 small apple

20g fish oil divided equally among all meals
Brocolli or Romaine lettuce at 3 of the meals


----------



## goob (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm certainly no expert, but personally, I think it looks good.  You should definately loose weight on that.  Im' guessing the cals will be on the low side, lucky to hit 1000 on the No carb day.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 30, 2007)

Not enough calories, fat and, on the lower carb days, carbs IMO. You'll risk muscle loss with that, but diet is very subjective so you might need it (if you're an endomorph). The set-up looks very good though.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 30, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Not enough calories, fat and, on the lower carb days, carbs IMO. You'll risk muscle loss with that, but diet is very subjective so you might need it (if you're an endomorph). The set-up looks very good though.



I most definitely am a meso/endomorph with more endo tendencies (DAMNIT).

The fats should work out to be at least 40-45g/day - I did think it was low also, but I'm going off of Twin Peak's guide which is what I'm basing all that off of.  Not opposed to throwing some nuts/natty PB in there if a lot of people think the fat is low.

The carbs should work out to be 165g on low carb day which is about 1g/lb bodyweight.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm an endomorph too. For me that means my weight loss easily stagnates when cutting. I have to change my diet all the time or I simply maintain my weight (even 1000 calories under maintenance). To make more consistent progress, I'd include some nuts/PB and gradually lessen the amount of the nuts, and the carbs on high carb days. I'm currently doing something similar and it's working out great for me. I'd start with my calories at about maintenance levels and work down from there.

BTW, it's funny we both use more of an educated guess than exact numbers to determine our macro's and total calories.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 30, 2007)

The nuts I can add some and sort of wean myself off of them like you suggested.

For the carbs on high carb day, isn't that supposed to be based on feedback from your body, not necessarily a set number?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 30, 2007)

your low and high carb days aren't really having a significant count on intake of carbs.  What template of carb cycling are you following?


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 30, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> your low and high carb days aren't really having a significant count on intake of carbs.  What template of carb cycling are you following?



Was basing everything off of Twin Peak's guide in the stickies.  

My low carb day should have 165g carbs almost exactly, which works out to 1g/lb bodyweight.  High carb day there should be 3 high carb meals according to that guide, so I was going to do one Pre-WO (oats), one Post-WO (pasta), and probably a cup of oats at Meal 1.

It does look like I forgot to include the carbs I was planning on at meal 1, which might be why they looked low.  My bad.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Fruit is just meant to be used to replace Liver Glycogen, and should be consumed with your carb meals.  Not as your carb meal.

Proteins and fats should stay consistent each day. fats prolly around 50-60gs

Protein is 1-1.5 g per lb  try to divide evenly throughout the day.

Carbs are none of no carb days, other then some fibrous veggies.

Low carb days are about 1 gram per lb. with a small piece of fruit with each carb meal.

High Carb days if you can would be around 2g per lb or till satisfied(not full)  Again with a small piece of fruit with each carb meal.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 30, 2007)

So the fruit is in addition to the carbs, they don't count as part of them?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 30, 2007)

right they are such a small portion it isn't anything significant.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't count fruit or veggies (within reason) as carb intake either.

Oh and some olive oil to balance your fat intake won't hurt either.


----------



## Biggly (Dec 31, 2007)

Fruit can most deffo be counted as a carb.

Some are laden with sugar (well they all are but some extremely high).

Real veggies are generally OK but even then I wouldn't go overboard.




B.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2007)

Biggly said:


> Fruit can most deffo be counted as a carb.
> 
> Some are laden with sugar (well they all are but some extremely high).
> 
> ...



Thanks but we are talking about a specific diet here.


----------



## Biggly (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, OK - but if it confused me it could confuse others. For example 2 large slices of white bread = 30 grams of carbohydrate.

1 large banana = 32 grams of carbohydrate. If you had a banana sandwich there'd be more carbs in the fruit than the slices of white bread.

I'll take a look at the sticky - but first, HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Yeah I'm early, but hopefully I'll be someplace else at midnight 



B.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 31, 2007)

Biggly said:


> Oh, OK - but if it confused me it could confuse others. For example 2 large slices of white bread = 30 grams of carbohydrate.
> 
> 1 large banana = 32 grams of carbohydrate. If you had a banana sandwich there'd be more carbs in the fruit than the slices of white bread.
> 
> ...



Right, I'm used to designing diets based off of calories and exacting numbers, I've never done a cycling diet before which is why I made that mistake.

I'll draw up a new setup in a little while, but right now it's time to go shovel some snow.  First physical thing I've done in like 2 weeks, I hate coming home for this amount of time.  Not long enough to get a gym membership here, too much time to do nothing


----------



## Biggly (Dec 31, 2007)

What mistake? If you're following a specific diet then follow it, ignore me 

You won't know if it works unless you give it a try. 

You're an elite member, right? Take a look at the .pdf "50FAQ", page 15. Then you'll understand my objection to calling it a low carb or carb cycling diet if it involves fruit. That doesn't mean to say it's no good though; one thing I've learnt is that different people react differently.

I should have looked closer at the opening post, I just saw low carb, fruit OK? and thought "No!" However if it IS OK on the diet you're following, then it's peachy, lame pun intended. 


My bad for not reading closer. 

 



B.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, got the revised version set.  Fruits weren't included in the carb totals this time, and protein/fat levels were adjusted a little.  The fat is still a little low from Iain's levels, but within Twin Peak's levels.  I can still throw some nuts in if it's really necessary, that's easy to add.

Any more suggestions?  Also is it just me, or is my diet showing up twice in this post.  I don't see it twice when I go to edit it, but in viewing it I do.

Protein: 203g
Fats: 43g

Meal Sequence:
---------------
Monday:    Low Carb
Tuesday:   High Carb + Workout
Wednesday: No Carb
Thursday:  Low Carb + Workout
Friday:    No carb
Saturday:  High Carb + Workout
Sunday:    No Carb

No Carb Day:
---------------
Meal 1:  2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites
Meal 2:  1 Can of Tuna
Meal 3:  Whey Protein (Water)
Meal 4:  9 egg whites
Meal 5:  Chicken
Meal 6:  Steak

20g fish oil divided equally among all meals
Brocolli or Romaine lettuce at 3 of the meals

Low Carb Day:
----------------
Carbs (Not including fruit): 165g
Carbs (With Fruit): 261g
Meal 1:  2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, and 1 small apple, 1/2c steel cut oats
Meal 2:  1 can of tuna and 1 small apple
Meal 3:  (Pre-Workout) Whey Protein (Water), 1 medium orange or 2 clementine, 1/2 cup oats
Meal 4:  (Post-Workout) 9 egg whites, 1 small apple, 1/2 cup steel cut oats
Meal 5:  Chicken and 1 medium orange or 2 clementine, medium sweet potato
Meal 6:  Steak and 1 small apple

20g fish oil divided equally among all meals
Brocolli or Romaine lettuce at 3 of the meals

High Carb Day:
----------------
Meal 1:  2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, and 1 small apple, 1/2c steel cut oats
Meal 2:  1 can of tuna and 1 small apple
Meal 3:  (Pre-Workout) Whey Protein (Water), 1 medium orange or 2 clementine, 1/2 cup oats
Meal 4:  (Post-Workout) 9 egg whites, 1 small apple, 1/2 cup steel cut oats, whole wheat pasta
Meal 5:  Chicken and 1 medium orange or 2 clementine, medium sweet potato, brown rice
Meal 6:  Steak and 1 small apple

20g fish oil divided equally among all meals
Brocolli or Romaine lettuce at 3 of the meals


----------



## Biggly (Dec 31, 2007)

No, looks OK. I'd just say with that much protein make sure you're getting plenty of water. 


B.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bump.

Any other thoughts?  Shopping Day is either Sat/Sun, so that's when it starts.


----------

